# Push to Test.....You first!



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's some before and after pics of MCC indicating lights changed to LED's (sorry they're so big)
Before


















After


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't think I'll put my finger in there.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ha! Title said it all.:laughing:


----------

